# Honest Babes It Just Appeared There.



## taycat (Sep 16, 2015)

at least thats my story and i am sticking to it.
picked up a super rare myford ml6 capstan lathe from wwii.
came with big box of collets..
just need to fit a motor.
cost me about $15 and no i haven't missed a 0 off.


----------



## middle.road (Sep 16, 2015)

At that price she'll be hugging you!

_Dan


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 16, 2015)

Awesome... Those two wheels in the background, are they flywheels?  I see a lot of potential there. Looks like a collet closer on the spindle, too. Good on.


----------



## taycat (Sep 16, 2015)

they are bike wheels for a tadpole bike.
and yes it is a collet closer.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 16, 2015)

That is known as a production lathe. That is why there are no hand wheels or lead screws. Everything is lever operated for speed. If you have a bunch of small parts to be made that's the machine to use. Did the turret tooling come with it???

 "Billy G"


----------



## hman (Sep 16, 2015)

Great score!!!


middle.road said:


> At that price she'll be hugging you! _Dan


+1


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 16, 2015)

That is sweet! Do you want to double your ROI?
Dave


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 16, 2015)

Very nice little piece of history for $15.  Mike


----------



## taycat (Sep 17, 2015)

No tooling unfortunately but not hard to make some


----------



## taycat (Sep 17, 2015)

Have use for it and besides postage would cripple price


----------



## ronzo (Sep 17, 2015)

That's a nice little turret lathe. Why is it configured backwards?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 17, 2015)

taycat said:


> No tooling unfortunately but not hard to make some




Still a mean little turret lathe.


----------



## kvt (Sep 17, 2015)

ok,   why do things like that never show up around me.   If I was to see it, it would have two 0s behind it.  You should be able to find a use for it, besides making the rest of us jealous .


----------



## taycat (Sep 17, 2015)

ronzo said:


> That's a nice little turret lathe. Why is it configured backwards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



i just stuck it together so nothing went missing.
taking all apart tomorrow for good clean.
then reassembling it properly.


----------

